# Turkey London Broil.  Do I need to toss it?  Need advice.



## worktogthr (Oct 24, 2014)

I was smoking a turkey London broil (deboned, skinned turkey breast). Ran it about 275-280 and realized I had to leave the house before it was at the safe IT of 165.  I had no choice but to pull it at 155, wrap it up and throw it in the fridge.  Is this safe to heat later to get up to the safe level of doneness or do I have to toss it.  It's out I te danger zone but I know for poultry you really need to cook to 165.  Any help would be great!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 24, 2014)

Should be good to cook to 165.   I would do it.


----------



## worktogthr (Oct 25, 2014)

That's good to hear!  Do you think steaming would be a good way to reheat it and keep moisture in?  It's sort of an uncured turkey pastrami and I always steam my finished pastrami back up to temp.  Thanks!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 25, 2014)

Sure


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 28, 2014)

Good answer Adam. The finished IT of 165 is recommended but anything at or over 150°F will have eliminated the bacteria. The point of 165 is that every inch will be safe, even if measured shallow or near the bone, and there is a wide margin of error for inexperienced cooks...JJ


----------

